
Stumbling across a scam and a system inadequate to fight cybercrime - zefman
https://medium.com/@jozefmaxted/stumbling-across-a-scam-a-system-inadequate-to-fight-cybercrime-b52f2265c596
======
h2onock
Shocking.

